# URGENT RESCUE: CA



## Leaf (Aug 16, 2007)

Rabbits & Bunnies in danger at East Valley shelter-- help by aug 18


[line]


Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-08-16, 10:31AM PDT

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pet/398541238.html



E. Valley Shelter Rabbits Crisis-Mass Kill Scheduled Aug 20 Post subject: E. Valley Shelter Rabbits Crisis-Mass Kill Scheduled Aug 20 
> From Dina - [email protected] 
> 
> UNLESS WE GET HELP IMMEDIATELY IN THE FORM OF ADOPTIONS. 
> 
> East Valley Shelter now has over 60 rabbits and is way over capacity and 
> I've received the OFFICIAL WORD that unless we get a significant number 
> adopted or pulled for rescue, 
> ALL RABBITS IMPOUNDED BEFORE JUNE 28 WILL BE "HUMANELY EUTHANIZED" ON 
> MONDAY, AUGUST 20. 
> This can NOT be allowed to happen to our beautiful SPAYED/NEUTERED 
rabbits. 
> Look at them! We have a gorgeous angora, darling dwarves, precious babies, 
> lops, Dutches, a sealpoint - everything. 
> And they have 
been HAND RAISED by us and are the sweetest, friendliest, 
> easiest-to-handle bunnies you can imagine. 
> 
> Most are now littertrained. And ALL are bonded with others and get along 
> with other rabbits. 
> Please help. PLEASE. Don't let these little dolls be killed simply because 
> no one cares. 
> 
> I will bail for those able/willing to take a group of 3 or more 
home/rescue 
> inspection required). Contact me. 
> 
> Dina 
> (at Entertainment Today) 
> 818-506-4516 
> 
> PS. Please look at them! View ALL online at http://www.LAAnimalServices.com 
under 
> "adopt a pet" then East Valley, and "other." 












Location: east valley shelter, ca


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh man I just burst out crying. That is horrible.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 16, 2007)

Time is so short - I'd be willing to take in some, but I'm way down in Missouri.

I don't know that I would *keep* them, but I know we could take them to our pound mobile adoption events.

Still, time is awfully limited.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2007)

I know the feeling I am over here in CT and Myapartment is full.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 17, 2007)

Never have I been so sad that I didn't have the space...

:bigtears:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats so sad, it made me cry too looking at their pics :bigtears:

Im going to do a post on some other sites I use, it might help.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 17, 2007)

I've posted both a MySpace bulletin & a CraigsList ad for this. I hope she gets some responses SOON....


----------



## ellissian (Aug 17, 2007)

I've made a post on Guinea Lynx, hope someone can help there. Although it's a guinea pig site a lot of members run rescues and keep buns as well as pigs.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone know if any of these babies got rescued?


----------



## Leaf (Aug 21, 2007)

I emailed before the deadline, and after but never received any response.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmmm, wonder what happened.


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2007)

Me too, I've been thinking about the poor little ones ever since I read this thread.

Hopefully they were given more time .


----------



## Djakarta (Aug 24, 2007)

The Humane Society where I volunteer was able to pull 5 bunnies from this shelter. One little girl has already been adopted. 

Dory- this sweetie was adopted today












We still have 4 others-

Butters ( I think this pretty girl deserves a more charismatic name!)






Patch ( Again, poor girl needs a prettier name!)






Petey and Koala






If our shelter doesn't have any new bunnies come in this weekend, we hope to be able to pull a few more next week.

The East Valley shelter is in desperate need of Rabbit room volunteers. If you live in the area and can't adopt or foster, you can still help out if you can volunteer. If you can simply take pictures of shelter bunnies, it can help them to be adopted since they can be featured on websites such as http://www.rabbitmatch.org

If you are already a volunteer at any Southern California Humane Society and your shelter has only a few rabbits, please ask your Shelter Directors if it's possible to arrange a transfer. Even if it's just one or two bunnies, it does add up and helps save lives. 

I believe that there were enough pledges from rescues and private adoptions to temporarily avert a mass euthanization, but the shelter is still tragically overcrowded and with more new bunnies still coming in everyday, the shelter still may be forced to euthanize.

This particular facility is open 24/7 for relinquishments, that's why they are so over run.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 24, 2007)

I missed this post. This is the shelter where I volunteer on a regular basis though I haven't been for the last 2 months as I was out of state and then had my wisdom teeth out, etc. etc. 

I'm not sure what the situation is at the moment, but at the beginning of the summer they relocated to the new shelter. The facility was beautiful with many more cages for dogs and cats, a dedicated reptile room and even aviaries, but no rabbit room. The rabbits were simply stucked into a back room where the public couldn't find them, unless they were with someone with a badge. 

There are truly always great rabbits there. I'm glad to see that Butters got out. She was a sweetheart. She was in with a dwarf, Stony for awhile, but I believe he was adopted. 

We volunteers try, but there simply isn't enough interest and the shelter gets way more animals in than they can adopt out. 

I was told at one point that they were not euthanizing rabbits because they were working with a rescue. That's also why they were able to alter them before they were adopted out.

I'm not sure if any/ how many were euthanized, and I honestly won't ask, I understand the need for humane euthanization in shelters, that's part of volunteering there, but when an animal is no longer there, I don't like to know if it was euthanized or adopted. I just think to myself that it was adopted.

Dina, the craigslist poster, is a wonderful, dedicated volunteer. It is people like her who make a difference.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 24, 2007)

I did just look at the website and there are animals in there that came in before June 28th. That's certainly a good sign. Especially Clyde. He's such a sweet NZ.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 24, 2007)

[align=center]:shock:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Relatives? Too bad Patch isn't a boy Dahlia really doesn't swing that way I hope they all find good homes![/align]


----------



## stargazerLily (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww, too bad you aren't closer to me. I'd take Patch in a heartbeat, even if she didn't bond with my boy.  I think it's a little far for a rabbit transport too.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm glad to see an update! I suppose I will never receive a return email from the lady I contacted. 

Patch is beautiful - I really hope they find more homes for the bunnies. I know people here wanting to adopt, but we're too far away, in Mo.

If that HS has such a problem adopting out rabbits, why do they have such an open door policy on taking them in? That doesnt seem to help with the problem, if they are an open door relief for anyone making a spur of the moment decision.

Depending on the states guidelines, the HS may not be allowed or permitted to take in livestock (which rabbits generally fall under) - or responsible for the intake of such animals.


----------



## okiron (Aug 25, 2007)

I was going to adopt from them but I live about a 30 minute drive away but I take the bus and don't own a car  I ended up going to the OC animal shelter instead where I got my 2 new loves of my life.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 26, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> If that HS has such a problem adopting out rabbits, why do they have such an open door policy on taking them in? That doesnt seem to help with the problem, if they are an open door relief for anyone making a spur of the moment decision.
> 
> Depending on the states guidelines, the HS may not be allowed or permitted to take in livestock (which rabbits generally fall under) - or responsible for the intake of such animals.



This is a city shelter (aka pound). They do animal intake 24 hours a day, essentially so that a stray animal can be dropped of at anytime. I know they were considering changing that for unweaned, orphaned, kittens and puppies, but that doesn't really apply to this discussion. Basically they are required to take the rabbits in because no one else will. They can't be choosy on which animals they accept, they have to take them in. They do occasionally get other livestock (I've seen pigs, horses, chickens, etc.) though not nearly as many as they do rabbits. 

Sadly, the same policy applies to adoptions. Until very recently there were no restrictions on who could adopt an animal. All you needed was the money and an ID. They have since instated a very rarely used "no adopt" policy that is used in rare cases such as a known animal abuser or someone who mentions plans to fight a dog, etc. We try our best to educate as they're walking out the door and to discourage what looks like a bad match, but we really can't turn anyone down.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 26, 2007)

*MissysCove*...they take them 24hrs a day? Oh man, I wish I'd known that. I encountered two small dogs on the road the other day, and couldn't pick them up because I couldn't figure out what to do with them from there. We had absolutely NO ability to bring them home with us for the night, and the poor dears were so obviously lost pets (one was a miniature doberman, the other looked mini-poodle-ish). I felt horrible not being able to pick them up.

Can you PM me and let me know...would I have just dropped them off at the shelter, or is there a 24hr number I would have to call? That way, in the future, when we encounter puppies or kitties in the street, we can just pick them on up and take them there or call to see what to do with them. Thanks!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2007)

I could PM you, or I could just post it here. They accept drop off's at the shelter 24/7. At the old shelter you had to ring a doorbell and someone would come, I'm not sure what the procedure is at the new one. You could always call the shelter if you wanted to, but I don't know of a direct number, you have to go through a phone menu. Somehow you can also call to have a stray picked up. The number for all animal services is 

(888)4LAPET1 

888-452-7381


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome...thank you! I'll put their number in my phone.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

I missed this! But Patch is just stunning! I wany them all.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 1, 2007)

I went into the shelter today for my first time in 2 months. There were empty rabbit cages, which is always a good sign for the buns still in there. If anyone is in the LA area and is looking for a bun or looking for a really fun volunteer opportunity, PM me for more information.


----------

